# RADEON 9200SE-------direct rendering=no :(

## casshern

I have big problem,read almoust every faq and help how tu config ati radeon to work with 3d acceleration but can't do it.

I configured kernel i way that http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/dri-howto.xml describes but no effect.

I try http://users.actrix.co.nz/michael/radeon9200.html but no result...spend one week trying but no result.

PLEASE HELP

```

#glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, 

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

client glx vendor string: ATI

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float, 

    GLX_ATI_render_texture

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_ARB_multisample

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)

```

```
#lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8366/A/7 [Apollo KT266/A/333]

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8366/A/7 [Apollo KT266/A/333 AGP]

00:09.0 Multimedia audio controller: Avance Logic Inc. ALS4000 Audio Chipset

00:0c.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

00:0e.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt848 Video Capture (rev 12)

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233 PCI to ISA Bridge

00:11.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

00:11.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 1b)

00:11.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 1b)

00:11.4 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 1b)

00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 30)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 SE] (rev 01)

01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 SE] (Secondary) (rev 01)

```

```
xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "Layout0"

   Screen      0  "aticonfig Screen 0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "freetype"

   # Load "xtt"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "speedo"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "PS/2"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/psaux"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "keyboard"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "pl"

EndSection

#Section "Monitor"

#   Identifier   "aticonfig Monitor 0"

#EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "aticonfig Monitor 0"

EndSection

#Section "Device"

#   Identifier  "ATI Graphics Adapter 0"

#   Driver      "radeon"

#   ChipId      0x5961

#   Option       "(null)"

#   Option       "OverlayOnCRTC2" "1"

#   Option       "VideoOverlay" "on"

#   Option       "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

#   Option       "DesktopSetup" "clone"

#   Option       "ForceMonitors" "crt1,tv"

#   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

#EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "ATI Graphics Adapter 0"

   Driver      "ati" {i try here "radeon" "fglrx"

   ChipId      0x4242

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig Screen 0"

   Device     "ATI Graphics Adapter 0"

   Monitor    "aticonfig Monitor 0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1280x960"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

#Section "Screen"

#   Identifier "aticonfig Screen 0"

#   Device     "ATI Graphics Adapter 0"

#   Monitor    "aticonfig Monitor 0"

#   DefaultDepth     24

#   SubSection "Display"

#      Viewport   0 0

#      Depth     24

#   EndSubSection

#EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode         0666

EndSection

```

#modprobe fglrx giving no error

#glxgears 

giving me only 240 FPS

PLEASE HELP

----------

## loki99

Forget the second link you posted and stick to the Gentoo documentation. Also you should not mess with the propriatory ati-drivers (fglrx), since you (wisely) chose the open source drivers, which should work perfect with your 9200. 

You obviously tried to install the x11-drm drivers, which aren't necessarily needed. Your kernel provides a driver for your card and it works without any flaws on my gf ati7500. Take a look at the wiki howto, but leave out the chapter * 2.1 Compiling kernel modules from DRM source

It is quite easy to do and worked everytime for me.   :Wink: 

----------

## casshern

i tried using open drvers no result i compiled drm in kernel try..no result....

i uncheck drm in kernel ...compile and used external drm no resul...

i don't know what check next.

Any idea?

PLEASE HELP

----------

## cyrillic

These are the kernel options you want enabled.

```
Device Drivers  --->

  Character devices  --->

    <M> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

    <M>   VIA chipset support

    <M> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)

    <M>   ATI Radeon 
```

----------

## casshern

when i try used open drivers i was having this option in kernel,but when was no result i unswitch drm in kernel and try closed drivers but in no case it works i have always direct rendering = no

I reading lots of post with drm but advices from it don't work in my system.

any new idea...?

----------

## loki99

The 9200 should be quite easy to setup with the kernel sources. Are you sure, that you comiled the right AGP chipset support in your kernel and that the modules loaded correctly?

Edit: The kernel driver really is the way to go! I suggest, that you concentrated to get them to work.   :Wink: 

----------

## casshern

i'm sure that agp kernel module is correct i using via chipset...

when i use #modprobe via_agp ther is no error .

it so damm hard to get working.

Do u need to see any log?

----------

## loki99

The radeon and agpgart modules also load without any problems, I assume.

You could post your "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", so we can have a look at it.

Edit: Do you still have the x11-drm drivers installed, btw?

----------

## casshern

ther is no problem loading agpgart,radeon,via_agp...

i think that i have installed x11-drm from ebuild x11-drm-20051223.ebuild

my xorg log

```

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.15-gentoo-r5 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.15-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Sat Apr 22 22:00:53 CEST 2006 i686

Build Date: 18 April 2006

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Apr 23 00:00:23 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "philips 107s"

(**) |   |-->Device "Ati Radeon 9200SE"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/local/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,3099 card 1106,3099 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,b099 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 4005,4000 card 4005,4000 rev 00 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0c:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 10ec,8139 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0e:0: chip 109e,0350 card 0000,0000 rev 12 class 04,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:0: chip 1106,3074 card 1106,3074 rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:1: chip 1106,0571 card 1106,0571 rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:2: chip 1106,3038 card 0925,1234 rev 1b class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:3: chip 1106,3038 card 0925,1234 rev 1b class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:4: chip 1106,3038 card 0925,1234 rev 1b class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:5: chip 1106,3059 card 1297,a232 rev 30 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,5964 card 1458,4018 rev 01 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:1: chip 1002,5d44 card 1458,4019 rev 01 class 03,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe9ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:17:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI: (0:14:0) Brooktree Corporation Bt848 Video Capture rev 18, Mem @ 0xeb001000/12

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc unknown chipset (0x5964) rev 1, Mem @ 0xd8000000/27, 0xe9000000/16, I/O @ 0xc000/8

(--) PCI: (1:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc unknown chipset (0x5d44) rev 1, Mem @ 0xe0000000/27, 0xe9010000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd0000000 from 0xd7ffffff to 0xcfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xeb000000 - 0xeb0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [2] -1   0   0xe9000000 - 0xe900ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0xeb001000 - 0xeb001fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d07f (0x80) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xe9010000 - 0xe901ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xeb000000 - 0xeb0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [2] -1   0   0xe9000000 - 0xe900ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0xeb001000 - 0xeb001fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d07f (0x80) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xe9010000 - 0xe901ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xeb000000 - 0xeb0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [7] -1   0   0xe9000000 - 0xe900ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xeb001000 - 0xeb001fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xe9010000 - 0xe901ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d07f (0x80) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.so

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 4.0.1

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "ati"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/ati_drv.so

(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 6.5.6

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) ATI: ATI driver (version 6.5.6) for chipsets: ati, ativga

(II) R128: Driver for ATI Rage 128 chipsets:

   ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 MF (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 ML (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PA (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PB (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PC (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PD (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PE (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PG (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PH (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PI (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PJ (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PK (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PL (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PM (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PN (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PO (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PP (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PQ (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PR (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PT (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PU (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PV (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PW (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PX (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 GL RE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 GL RF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 RG (AGP), ATI Rage 128 VR RK (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 VR RL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SE (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SF (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SG (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SH (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SK (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SL (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SM (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SN (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TR (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TT (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TU (AGP?)

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets: ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

   ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

   ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136, ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336,

   ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137,

   ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

   ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237, ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437,

   ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835, ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835, ATI Radeon 9200PRO 5960 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 NF (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP),

   ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL D1100 (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V7200 (R423) UQ (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UR (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) UT (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(WW) RADEON: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(**) ChipID override: 0x514D

(**) Chipset ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xeb000000 - 0xeb0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [7] -1   0   0xe9000000 - 0xe900ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xeb001000 - 0xeb001fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xe9010000 - 0xe901ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d07f (0x80) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Loading sub module "radeon"

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xeb000000 - 0xeb0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [7] -1   0   0xe9000000 - 0xe900ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xeb001000 - 0xeb001fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xe9010000 - 0xe901ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [13] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [14] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d07f (0x80) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [25] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [26] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0xe9000000

(II) RADEON(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) RADEON(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888

(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) RADEON(0): initializing int10

(II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(**) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP)" (ChipID = 0x514d)

(--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xd8000000

(II) RADEON(0): VideoRAM override ignored, this driver autodetects RAM

(--) RADEON(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kByte (64 bit DDR SDRAM)

(II) RADEON(0): AGP card detected

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libddc.so

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libi2c.so

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): Legacy BIOS detected

(II) RADEON(0): Connector0: DDCType-3, DACType-0, TMDSType--1, ConnectorType-2

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): DDC Type: 3, Detected Type: 1

(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on port 1 ----------------------

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: PHL  Model: e005  Serial#: 1730

(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2000  Week: 45

(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.1

(II) RADEON(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.700 V

(II) RADEON(0): Sync:  Separate

(II) RADEON(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 31  vert.: 23

(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.87

(II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.620 redY: 0.345   greenX: 0.290 greenY: 0.610

(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.061   whiteX: 0.283 whiteY: 0.297

(II) RADEON(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) RADEON(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) RADEON(0): #0: hsize: 640  vsize 480  refresh: 85  vid: 22833

(II) RADEON(0): #1: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 85  vid: 22853

(II) RADEON(0): #2: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 85  vid: 22881

(II) RADEON(0): #3: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) RADEON(0): #4: hsize: 640  vsize 480  refresh: 100  vid: 26673

(II) RADEON(0): #5: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 99  vid: 26437

(II) RADEON(0): #6: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 60  vid: 16513

(II) RADEON(0): #7: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337

(II) RADEON(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 25.2 MHz   Image Size:  306 x 230 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 640  h_sync: 656  h_sync_end 752 h_blank_end 800 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 350  v_sync: 387  v_sync_end 389 v_blanking: 449 v_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Serial No:  HD  001730

(II) RADEON(0): Monitor name: PHILIPS 107S

(II) RADEON(0): Ranges: V min: 50  V max: 160 Hz, H min: 30  H max: 71 kHz, PixClock max 110 MHz

(II) RADEON(0): 

(II) RADEON(0): Primary:

 Monitor   -- CRT

 Connector -- VGA

 DAC Type  -- Primary

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- VGA_DDC

(II) RADEON(0): Secondary:

 Monitor   -- NONE

 Connector -- None

 DAC Type  -- Unknown

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- NONE

(II) RADEON(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=12 min=20000 max=40000; xclk=16600

(WW) RADEON(0): Failed to detect secondary monitor, MergedFB/Clone mode disabled

(==) RADEON(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) RADEON(0): Validating modes on Primary head ---------

(II) RADEON(0): philips 107s: Using hsync range of 31.50-64.30 kHz

(II) RADEON(0): philips 107s: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-70.00 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Clock range:  20.00 to 400.00 MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "832x624" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "416x312" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "576x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (1400x1050,philips 107s) mode clock 122MHz exceeds DDC maximum 110MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (height too large for virtual size)

(--) RADEON(0): Virtual size is 1280x960 (pitch 1280)

(**) RADEON(0): *Default mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x960"  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1152x768": 65.0 MHz, 44.2 kHz, 54.8 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x768"   65.00  1152 1178 1314 1472  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "400x300"   20.00  400 420 484 528  300 300 302 314 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(--) RADEON(0): Display dimensions: (310, 230) mm

(--) RADEON(0): DPI set to (104, 106)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) RADEON(0): AGP Fast Write disabled by default

(II) RADEON(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(II) Loading sub module "shadowfb"

(II) LoadModule: "shadowfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libshadowfb.so

(II) Module shadowfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) RADEON(0): Page flipping disabled

(!!) RADEON(0): For information on using the multimedia capabilities

   of this adapter, please see http://gatos.sf.net.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xe9000000 - 0xe900ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xeb000000 - 0xeb0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [9] -1   0   0xe9000000 - 0xe900ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xeb001000 - 0xeb001fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xe9010000 - 0xe901ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)

   [15] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

   [16] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

   [17] 0   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d07f (0x80) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [28] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [29] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(==) RADEON(0): Write-combining range (0xd8000000,0x8000000)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

[drm] failed to load kernel module "radeon"

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] drmOpen failed

(EE) RADEON(0): [dri] DRIScreenInit failed.  Disabling DRI.

(II) RADEON(0): Memory manager initialized to (0,0) (1280,8191)

(II) RADEON(0): Reserved area from (0,960) to (1280,962)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 7229

(II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

   Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

   Solid Lines

   Scanline Image Writes

   Offscreen Pixmaps

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      32 128x128 slots

      32 256x256 slots

      16 512x512 slots

(II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled

(==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled

(==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 962)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 7225

(II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering disabled

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(**) Option "Protocol" "PS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/psaux"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "PS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"

(==) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(==) Mouse1: Buttons: 3

(**) Mouse1: SmartScroll: 1 

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "pl"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "pl"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/local/, removing from list!

```

----------

## GNUtoo

try:

-as root =>if it works change the permissions and groups

-the xorg.conf where you need to eneable DRI

sinon bien que les drivers 3d du kernel sont deconseilles,ils marchent mais avec des bugsLast edited by GNUtoo on Sat Apr 22, 2006 10:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## loki99

```
(==) RADEON(0): Write-combining range (0xd8000000,0x8000000)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

[drm] failed to load kernel module "radeon"

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] drmOpen failed

(EE) RADEON(0): [dri] DRIScreenInit failed.  Disabling DRI. 
```

Try to uninstall the x11-drm drivers, they seem to prevent the radeon module to be loaded, since it is either x11-drm or the kernel radeon driver.

```
emerge -C x11-drm
```

Restart X and have a look if anything has changed.

----------

## casshern

i uninstal x11-drm .... but nothing change in that section.

Do u think that compiling radeon from [M] to [*] in kernel can change enething?

i hange kernel from gentoo to vanilla and now its something like that but direct render=no

i trying use fglrx driver now but when x starts there is error ...

change in xorg.log

```

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 6

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports 

```

----------

## taipan67

Besides the 9200SE, i also have a VIA chipset (KT400A in my case), so we use the same drivers for everything. The 9200SE will work with any of the 3 drivers available - open-source supplied with the kernel, open-source x11-drm, proprietary ati-drivers. Like loki99, i use the ones from the kernel, & they work as well as ATI's own version for me, so i'd stick with those.

It might be helpful to know which versions of xorg-x11 & kernel-sources (gentoo or vanilla plus the number) you have installed, & also which portage 'profile' you are using - 'ls -l /etc/make.profile' should tell you. Did you configure the kernel yourself, or use 'genkernel'?

My guess at the moment is that you still have modules from more than one of the driver-packages on your system, & they are conflicting with each-other. Just un-merging 'x11-drm' & 'ati-drivers' might not get rid of the modules themselves, only the header-files. The output of 'dmesg' might help in that case.

Please post back with as much of that information as you can, & we'll all see what else we can do to help...   :Wink: 

----------

## VirusCamp

glxinfo

 *Quote:*   

> server glx vendor string: SGI 
> 
> ..
> 
> client glx vendor string: ATI 
> ...

 

It means your glxinfo has linked to the file libGL.so.1 from the fglrx driver.

If you want to use dri with mesa and radeon driver , you must use libGL.so.1 from mesa.

Maybe fglrx installer had made a backup of libGL.so.1 from mesa, you'd look for it in /usr/X11R6/lib , then restore it .

----------

## casshern

i using "genkernel --menuconfig all" and i have 3 kernel version avaible:

2.6.15-gentoo-r5

2.6.15.1 (vanilla)

2.6.16-rc5-nitro1 (nitro version)

xorg-x11 version 6.8.2-r6

```

#ls -l /etc/make.profile

lrwxrwxrwx1 root root 49 Apr 18 09:33 /etc/make.profile -> ../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/no-nptl

```

dmesg:

```

Linux version 2.6.15.1 (root@localhost) (gcc version 3.4.5 (Gentoo 3.4.5-r1, ssp-3.4.5-1.0, pie-8.7.9)) #1 SMP Sun Apr 23 15:12:51 CEST 2006

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff0000 - 000000003fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff3000 - 0000000040000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

127MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 262128

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 225280 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 32752 pages, LIFO batch:7

DMI 2.2 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 VIA694                                ) @ 0x000f6580

ACPI: RSDT (v001 VIA694 AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3fff3000

ACPI: FADT (v001 VIA694 AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3fff3040

ACPI: DSDT (v001 VIA694 AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000c) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x4008

Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:bfff0000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hdb3

Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- you can enable it with "lapic"

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (01844000)

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c044f000 soft=c0447000

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 65536 bytes)

Detected 1668.890 MHz processor.

Using pmtmr for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 1032884k/1048512k available (2352k kernel code, 14924k reserved, 771k data, 208k init, 131008k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3341.40 BogoMIPS (lpj=6682804)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383f9ff c1c3f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 0383f9ff c1c3f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: CLK_CTL MSR was 6003d223. Reprogramming to 2003d223

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps: 0383f9ff c1c3f9ff 00000000 00000020 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0a20)

CPU0: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2000+ stepping 01

SMP motherboard not detected.

Local APIC not detected. Using dummy APIC emulation.

Brought up 1 CPUs

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 1928k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

EISA bus registered

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb470, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050902

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: Assume root bridge [\_SB_.PCI0] bus is 0

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 1 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 1 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 14 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: c000-cfff

  MEM window: e8000000-e9ffffff

  PREFETCH window: d8000000-e7ffffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1145898285.448:1): initialized

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

Initializing Cryptographic API

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

00:07: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:08: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:11.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:11.1[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:11.1, from 255 to 11

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: VIA vt8233 (rev 00) IDE UDMA100 controller on pci0000:00:11.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xd800-0xd807, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xd808-0xd80f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: Maxtor 6Y080P0, ATA DISK drive

hdb: ST320413A, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4163B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: CD-W516EB, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 160086528 sectors (81964 MB) w/7936KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 < hda5 hda6 >

hdb: max request size: 128KiB

hdb: 39102336 sectors (20020 MB) w/512KiB Cache, CHS=38792/16/63, UDMA(100)

hdb: cache flushes not supported

 hdb: hdb1 hdb2 hdb3 hdb4 < hdb5 hdb6 >

hdc: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdd: ATAPI 40X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 1456kB Cache, UDMA(33)

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

md: md driver 0.90.3 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27

md: bitmap version 4.39

EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 4

EISA: Detected 0 cards.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

IP route cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

Freeing unused kernel memory: 208k freed

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

input: ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse as /class/input/input1

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 5

PCI: setting IRQ 5 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:11.2[D] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.2: irq 5, io base 0x0000dc00

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:11.3[D] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.3: irq 5, io base 0x0000e000

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:11.4[D] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.4: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.4: irq 5, io base 0x0000e400

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

sbp2: $Rev: 1306 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ieee1394: sbp2: Driver forced to serialize I/O (serialize_io=1)

ieee1394: sbp2: Try serialize_io=0 for better performance

libata version 1.20 loaded.

device-mapper: 4.4.0-ioctl (2005-01-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

ReiserFS: hdb3: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on hdb3

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 522104k swap on /dev/hdb2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:522104k

EXT3 FS on hdb3, internal journal

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected VIA KT266/KY266x/KT333 chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xd0000000

cdrom: open failed.

cdrom: open failed.

NTFS driver 2.1.25 [Flags: R/O MODULE].

NTFS volume version 3.1.

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:09.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0c.0[A] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xf887c000, 00:30:4f:09:11:e8, IRQ 5

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139C'

Linux video capture interface: v1.00

bttv: driver version 0.9.16 loaded

bttv: using 8 buffers with 2080k (520 pages) each for capture

bttv: Bt8xx card found (0).

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0e.0[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

bttv0: Bt848 (rev 18) at 0000:00:0e.0, irq: 11, latency: 32, mmio: 0xeb001000

bttv0: using:  *** UNKNOWN/GENERIC ***  [card=0,autodetected]

bttv0: gpio: en=00000000, out=00000000 in=00ffffff [init]

tveeprom 0-0050: Huh, no eeprom present (err=-121)?

bttv0: using tuner=-1

bttv0: i2c: checking for MSP34xx @ 0x80... not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA9875 @ 0xb0... not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA7432 @ 0x8a... not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA9887 @ 0x86... not found

bttv0: registered device video0

bttv0: registered device vbi0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:11.5[C] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:11.5 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

radeonfb: Found Intel x86 BIOS ROM Image

radeonfb: Retreived PLL infos from BIOS

radeonfb: Reference=27.00 MHz (RefDiv=12) Memory=200.00 Mhz, System=166.00 MHz

radeonfb: PLL min 20000 max 40000

radeonfb: Monitor 1 type CRT found

radeonfb: EDID probed

radeonfb: Monitor 2 type no found

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x43

radeonfb (0000:01:00.0): ATI Radeon Yd 

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input2

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP,TRISTATE]

gameport: NS558 PnP Gameport is pnp00:0c/gameport0, io 0x201, speed 877kHz

gameport: NS558 ISA Gameport is isa0200/gameport0, io 0x200, speed 864kHz

input: Analog 4-axis 4-button joystick as /class/input/input3

input: Analog 4-axis 4-button joystick as /class/input/input4

CS4232 soundcard not found or device busy

CS4232 soundcard not found or device busy

No WaveFront cards found or devices busy

No WaveFront cards found or devices busy

usbcore: registered new driver snd-usb-audio

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.1 20051102

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.20.0 20050911 on minor 0: 

[drm] Used old pci detect: framebuffer loaded

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode

[drm] Loading R200 Microcode

```

i try unmerge all ati drivers ,drm  :Smile: 

and post my result

very strange thing happend  :Very Happy: 

i unmerge x11-drm,ati-drivers,libdrm

and now howe direct rendering=yes 

and my 

opengl vendor i tungsten graphics inc.

opengl renderer string :mesa dri r200 20040929 agp4x x86/mmx|/3dnow+ tcl

openg version string: 1.3 mesa 6.2.1

(my card is r280 ?)

but glxgears giving me lower framearate then beffore...

i switch my kernel to (vanila 2.6.15.1)

i trying to install ati driver  :Smile:  i see what happend next but i see "direct rendering=yes" first time in my life on my pc  :Smile: 

now glx gerars run 620 FPS... its low but DR=yes...

i can't using ati closed driver but now working on xorg-x11 driver but my new problem is 

that mesa display r200 and i have r280 how change it?

----------

## taipan67

"Mesa DRI R200" is correct, it applies to all R2** cards - the only other options are R128 & R300.

You might get a faster frame-rate with :-

```
Option "EnablePageFlip" "on"
```

...in the 'Device' section of xorg.conf - on my system (with 9200SE) that takes the frame-rate from about 740 up to 1140, but all systems are different...

----------

## casshern

i have without any options 640 FPS   :Smile: 

btw  i next week i probably will be switchin my card on GF 4200TI from my friend  :Smile: 

old card but better from my present...

we will see how much FPS will be on GF.

how much FPS U have on ati closed driver?

----------

## taipan67

 *casshern wrote:*   

> ...how much FPS U have on ati closed driver?

 

With 'EnablePageFlip', about the same as open-source, maybe 5 fps faster on 'ati-drivers' last time i tried (i don't have 'ati-drivers' at all, now). Using the kernel's driver also makes life easier if you change kernels, because you don't have to re-emerge the extra drivers again afterwards.   :Cool: 

----------

## casshern

i insert pageflip on  :Smile:  and now have 820  :Very Happy:  +200 FPS  :Very Happy: 

i try i\insert some more option

----------

## taipan67

 *casshern wrote:*   

> i insert pageflip on  and now have 820  +200 FPS 
> 
> i try i\insert some more option

 

The person who posted this had some success with "ColorTiling" - i haven't tried it myself. Also, please note that not all of the options on that post are available in xorg-6.8.2...

...The first time i tried 'ati-drivers' (version 8.8-something), i got a faster frame-rate than open-source, but after about 10 minutes, the display gave me a headache. I don't know why, it wasn't flickering or anything, but i think it's worth considering that faster might not necessarily be better...   :Confused: 

----------

